# Why is my black moor still constipated?



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

A month or so ago, I noticed that my black moor was bottom sitting in the mornings and evenings. I checked all parameters and all are normal and stable so I assumed it was constipation. His fins are fully out even when bottom sitting so I assumed the water was fine. I changed his diet to 100% boiled and mushed up veggies (peas and marrow mainly) with the occasional brochili thrown in to nibble on but he is still bottom sitting when he 'sleeps'/relaxes. 

Am I right to assume that it is constipation?

Are there any other remedies to prevent this?

Help appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

What else are you feeding him aside from the greens? Veggies aren't enough. The key to a good goldfish diet is variety which includes fish protein, veggies, and some fruits. Generally the best diet for a goldy is high-quality commercial food like NLS or Mazuri gel, greens like peas, spinach, and zucchini, and the occasional fruit snack. Spinach is great at reliving constipation. Broccoli isn't the greatest for fancy goldies as it can cause gas in the GI tract. 

Unfortunatly some goldies are bottom-sitters or floaters for life. Because of the distorted nature of their abdomens some just have permanent swim bladder problems. Could he be bored? Goldfish are social creatures and really enjoy goldfish company.


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't worry I made sure he has a friend in there with him 
And before the bottom sitting, I fed him standard, colour enhancing flake food, veggies and a weekly treat of dried blood worms. But when i discovered he was constipated I switch to veggies because they are a good laxative (peas especially).
Is canned spinnich okay? How should i prepare it?
And Okay i'll stop with the brochilli


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Peas and spinach are great laxatives and should be part of his diet. But he still needs protein. Goldfish are omnivorous and need both plant and animal matter. If that is him in your avatar he needs food with around 58% protein. Young goldies need higher protein to grow properly and live healthy lives. New Life Spectrum makes a good goldfish food. If you want to try to make your own food like a lot of goldfish owners do, you should try buying Mazuri. It comes in a powder and you make it up. It's really fun ^-^ 

I'm not too sure about canned spinach as I've only ever used the fresh stuff. I blanch it and then freeze it in little cubes. Does the canned stuff have any added sugar or salt?


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

It probably does added salt in now that I think about it, so that's a no go I guess. Okay I'll get fresh spinach 

And so I should start feeding him more protein? 

Not sure I can get Mazuri in the UK, I searched it and there aren't any UK sites. I'll try somewhere different. Is it basically just powerdered fish food?


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

canned veggies have salt so no ..
frozen or fresh are your best bet


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

And you said fruit as an occasional treat? Which fruit and how should a prepare?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Fresh or frozen is best. The added salt from the canned spinach might be causing his bottom-sitting. I use fresh spinach but frozen peas and zucchini. Gel food can be frozen and keeps for a while this way. 

You can actually make your own gel food that is comparable to Mazuri. It seems like a lot of UK goldy keepers have trouble getting it. Proteins and fats are essential for growing goldfish. Diet is one of the largest factors in long-term goldfish health. 

Gel Food Recipes Here is a good cook book (so to speak) of goldfish gel food recipes. Some of them include Mazuri gel, some don't. Given what you can find locally, some might be easier to make than others.

Fruits I like to use are orange slices (mine go wild over them but this is a very messy treat) and some of the berries like blackberries and peeled blueberries. Just make sure you wash them to remove any remaining pesticide residue. Also make sure your hands are free of soap when handling their fruit. 

Oh ya. I forgot to mention, the easiest way to feed goldfish gel food is to hand-feed it so you can monitor who gets what and the fastest doesn't get all the food. It might take a week or so, but most goldfish will eat from your hand. Plus, it's fun. ^-^


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't fed them tinned spinach before, I was just wondering if i could feed it to them 
I bought fresh spinach today ready for gel foods, just need the gelatin.
Cheers for the recipes  I'll try to get them to eat it from hand but they always eat their blanched veggies off a flat stone in the aquarium so may be expecting their food there.
Anyway the greedy piggies will be very happy with their new food


----------

